

Ask HN: If you are a job seeker, whats your ideal software to manage the search? - why-el

Hello HN,<p>Just contemplating an idea: Say you are looking for a job. Since there are thousands of companies out there, each potentially with its own response pace, requirements, steps, and so on, an app to manage this could fill a really nice niche. How would you envision such an app to be? What would be a killer feature, and would you pay for it?
======
dudul
I usually only use a spreadsheet. I maintain one to keep track of interesting
companies for the future (e.g. when I receive a cold email that seems
interesting but am not ready for a move yet), I also use it to list companies
I don't want to do business with - either they were difficult to deal with in
the past or their recruiters were not behaving professionally.

When actively looking I list companies, contacts there, pros/cons, recruiting
process.

I would definitely not pay for an app I would use every other year at the
most.

